# TAME MALE MOSAIC and female need home



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

*OK, so I just spent over an hour typing up this post, only to have the blasted thing "timeout" and erase everything I wrote, so I'm sorry this is brief!

I have a few birds who need adoption:

ONE TAME MALE MOSAIC

A TAME STORK-MARKED FEAMLE

TAME NESTMATE TO MOSAIC

http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u157/pigeonsforsuzanne/BIRDS FOR ADOPTION/

YES< THE BIRD IS A MOSAIC. I spent an hour describing him in my timed-out post, so if you want to debate it, I will explain it all in great detail again later. He is in fact TWO EGGS FUSED INTO ONE, his mom usually lays 3, she layed two this time, and he came out a mutant. his left side of his body is slightly different than the right, to the point of having a slightly mutated beak which isn't fully functional.
His color difference is not extreme, as not all nestmates ARE extreme fro each other. His brother ooks quite similar, but his coloring is even, while the mosaic is heavy on one side and light on the other. But a slight difference does not make him NOT a mosaic, just a mosaic of two eggs who carried similar genes for color.
He is VERY tame and very nice, about 2 months old and still squeaking.

The stork-marked female is also quite tame, can be taken outside without flyign off, likes to take baths with YOU and comes when called. She's white with black stork markings, and is about 3-4 months old. Both the mosaic and the female were my neighbor's pets (a gift from me several months ago), and she's suddenly decided she doesn't want them anymore after I spent several months making sure she really wanted them before gettign them for her.

the female is a bit aggressive, most likely due to not beign around other birds, but if very tame and with some work would make an excellent freind.

the nestmate to the Mosaic is also quite tame, he's just an extra bird with similar markings, a dark tortiose shelled male.

These birds can go to a loft or house. I'd keep them but my loft holds only 20 birds, and is FULL at the moment.

THE MOSAIC AND THE FEMALE MUST GO TOGETHER, the nest mate is an extra if you want him. 

I live in the DC area, so you can come get them or ship, whichever you like.

e-mail me at [email protected] or call at 703-217-1223

Thanks so much!

Suzanne Cook*


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

Sorry, I forgot to mention in my re-post that both birds are pet pigeons that my neighbor no longer wants. She'd been wanting pigeons for many months, and I spent so long educating her about what she'd have to do to care for one, and REALLY drilled into her what to expect to make SURE she really wanted one. And after only 2 months she decides she doesn't want to keep something that requires attention.

The female actually ended up bonding with her mother instead of her, since she never spent any time with it. the Mosaic male was meant to be a companion to her current female, but after a week of having the male as well, she decided she was done with keeping them. So now I am stuck because they are VERY tame, but I don't have any room in my own loft for her disowned pets.

So at the moment, they are still at her house, most likely caged up all day and going nuts. i'd really like to get them out of there, but the only way is into a new home.

She's giving away the cage too, which is a large wire dog kennel (very nice), so if you live somewhat near, you can take it all.

For the same of the birds, I am also posting this on Craigslist to get them out asap. So this is your one chance to own a mosaic who is also quite tame.

Thanks!!

Suzanne Cook


----------

